# 1962 Ariens, Tecumseh H60 Carburetor ?



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi All- 
I have a 1962 10ML60 with the original Tecumseh H-60-3455 Serial # 2255-4551. I've done a ton of work on it keeping it as a "survivor" rather than painting it up and a showpiece. The engine now starts on a half pull then runs like a top for the most part. At times the carburetor will bog down and I have to play with the choke and throttle to keep her going which I consider not that bad for an engine of 50+ years. I've done a full carb cleaning inside and out, and found pieces of an original carb kit on ebay that I used a few pieces from but my question that none of my local shops can answer is whether or not there is a replacement carburetor that I can use should it become necessary to find a new one. I see several "H60" carb's on ebay, but I know I just can't slap any of those on an go. It is a Walbro carb, and has a "2" on the left side and "48" on the right, with "LMB" under the 48. I'm not sure if any of you guys can help, but maybe direct me to a Tecumseh specialist that has some old books...Thanks in advance!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

while not quite as old as your ariens ray i have had luck looking for parts for my toro 826 on the gilson website as well as the m&d mower website. what else did they use that motor ( not just ariens but any company ) on? i've also used the sereal number off the engine to look for parts


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

you can use a new replacement carb with no problems. they are some times referred to as "service" carbs. you will have to swap your choke shaft and lever and sometimes the throttle shaft and lever over to the new carb body. easy to do. the oregon brand carbs have worked well for me.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

if you can do a couple close up pics of the carb area we should be able to look it up comparing photos if you want to replace everything.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Hi Guys, 
Thanks for the response. I will check out that Gilson site, I've seen that one before, a ton of info, but I didn't think to look for tecumseh stuff there. I actually found a link last night after my post with Walbro carb numbers to Tecumseh service carb's and then found a few of those on ebay: 

Tecumseh Carburetor Manufacturing Numbers

I still have a question as to the correct Walbro number. On the left side there is an "8 2" (not just a 2 as I first thought) then on the left there is a "48" with LMB below it. Then on the choke plate, there is the numbers "62/29".

I would've broken it down further for a better view, but we are expecting some snow here on Long Island tomorrow, so I am hoping to be using the ole girl in the morning. 

I'm thinking that it is an LMB 48? and the 8 and 2 are date codes? If so then I could get a model 630966 or new # 631827 service carb based on that chart? 

By the way td5771- that snow shark is the coolest snow thrower ever, there is one that just popped on craigslist for sale about 30 min away from me and I'm real tempted to go pick up! I love what you did with it, looks great! Enjoy the snow tomorrow, I'm out in Suffolk County- Wading River- and hoping we get a decent amount.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to poke around the garage, had an old small ariens I put a service carb on and I kept the old one. I dont think it was as old though.

The snow shark that is for sale is about 1/2 a mile from me. I sold it to him about a year ago. during the blizzard he used it and worked great but while doing his neighbors driveway it broke and wouldnt move. I dont sell junk so I went and fixed it for him at no charge, it was a woodruff key on a sprocket. A day or 2 later it wouldnt start. I went and fixed the ground wire that had come off and grounded out again no charge, quick easy stuff. I guess that gave him some doubts about it so he bought a new troybuilt.

Its a great machine but I have 4 and cant spend that much for yet another.

The only thing on that machine I would change is the wheels...hard tires with chains. They will shake the filling out of your teeth. He knows I had a set of turf tires that he could put chains on and when you keep the air low the ride great and never clog with snow and always get grip.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

forgot. on some small carbs there is a fiber or foam washer with a spring under the throttle arm between the arm and the carb body. I figured that would help with air getting in when the shafts ar carb bodies wear. 

maybe it would help


----------



## Fairway (Dec 3, 2011)

Your float bowl appears to be on *backwards*. It needs to be turned 180* where the shallow part of the bowl is under the inlet needle.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok thanks, will give it a shot. Been playing with it all day, added a sponge ring and throttle return spring today and adjusted the float again and it seems to have made it worse. Now I am the point now when I am trying to get back to what it was cause now it surges and dies out a lot quicker. I did call walbro though and found out it's a LMB 48, and I can use a Tecumseh 631827 service carb based on some internet search as a mentioned. I may go that route if can't bring it back to what it was in the morning. Shame cause it I had it going good for a while there.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks again for the help guys, I got going better than ever today. Turning the bowl around helped, but it was still bogging down. After some more internet reading, I thought maybe I was running out of gas then the bowl would refil when I choked it and it would catch up for a minute before running out again. I then realized I had the bowl nut too tight and I think it was pushing up on the float and thus not allowing the fuel to flow in fast enough. I set it a turn more than hand tight, and all my problems disappeared. Used it all day today, and 5 houses later no bogging, surging or anything. Ran like it just rolled out the showroom. Thanks again guys.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

glad everything worked out. sometimes its the small stuff. 

I found that old carb but it wouldnt have done any good. I had to cut through the aluminum body to get the choke spring that is pressed in out when I used a replacement carb.


----------

